# Rabies shot



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

We had an appointment to get rabies shots of Friday but I saw in the paper where they are giving the rabies shots for $6.00 and you can get their licenses at the same time at the local humane society. Soooo, off Lulu and Vinny and I went. I checked and it is the killed rabies. I also asked why they have to give a 6.8 lb dog the same amount as a Lab! They sad something about each dog needing the same amount of (shoot, I already forgot), something like titers regardless of their size. No bad reactions so far, they're just sleeping.
So I think I saved a lot of money this way!! Now the only shots they will ever have to get again is their rabies every three years. Yea!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

$6 with the license/proof is a fabulous deal. Congratulations!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

It was $6.00 for the rabies shot. The license was extra. When I had taken them in last month for their parvo/distemper booster (their very last!) it was $146.00. It's amazing what the get for an office call. If your furkids need rabies just keep an eye out in your local paper for the humane society to give them.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> We had an appointment to get rabies shots of Friday but I saw in the paper where they are giving the rabies shots for $6.00 and you can get their licenses at the same time at the local humane society. Soooo, off Lulu and Vinny and I went. I checked and it is the killed rabies. I also asked why they have to give a 6.8 lb dog the same amount as a Lab! They sad something about each dog needing the same amount of (shoot, I already forgot), something like titers regardless of their size. No bad reactions so far, they're just sleeping.
> So I think I saved a lot of money this way!! Now the only shots they will ever have to get again is their rabies every three years. Yea!


What a great price. Are there different kinds of rabies shots? I thought all were killed but could be wrong.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

When you immunize your children, each child gets the same amout regardless of weight. If and when you get a flu shot, it is the same dose as a person who is significantly smaller or larger.

I am thrilled you were able to save the money. Congrats!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole- they also do microchips there too. I was going to take Dash to the vet but he was running the microchip clinic at one of the West LA shelters that evening so we went there and it was like $14 or something ridiculous and no office visit and it was the same vet that I would have paid A LOT more too! Just have to have great timing.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Great deal, Carole! I just saw a notice there's a monthly vaccination clinic in (of all places) the parking lot at our local WalMart, LOL! I'll have to check it out for Tori, when the time comes...


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Once your dog has had his required shots I think it is important that you have the titers done .. 
.. Yes there is a difference between live and killed .. 
I am not sure these dogs need to be vaccinated every three years .. it is too much and it is not vets who are making this decision it is bueracrats ..
As to the lab versus tiny dog I asked the same question .. I think it is all a matter of cost and convenience and definetly a small dog does not require the same dosage that a large dog requires ..
I am very very conscious about unnecessary and over vaccinating as I think dogs are overvaccinated and everyone is too blase about it .. 
This vaccinations can cause serious health issues in animals ..


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I believe less is better as far as shots are concerned. My vet told me that he has never seen a titer come back with a dog needing another parvo/distemper shot after the year old booster. The only reason I will get the rabies every 3 years is because, Heaven forbid, my dogs ever nip someone and they call the authorities. If I can't prove they had a rabies shot they could be put down! 
Amanda, they did offer the microchip here but mine both have theirs. I think that cost was 15 or 20 dollars.
Carole


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> Once your dog has had his required shots I think it is important that you have the titers done ..
> .. Yes there is a difference between live and killed ..
> I am not sure these dogs need to be vaccinated every three years .. it is too much and it is not vets who are making this decision it is bueracrats ..
> As to the lab versus tiny dog I asked the same question .. I think it is all a matter of cost and convenience and definetly a small dog does not require the same dosage that a large dog requires ..
> ...


Wouldn't a live rabies vaccine possibly give a dog rabies....or anyone who handled the shot? I admit, I am absolutely clueless on this one and always _assumed _the vaccine was a killed one.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

When I asked the vet if these were the killed rabies shots she said "yes they are but it all depends on which state you live in. In CA you can still give the partially live shot." So, here anyway, the vet could be giving you either one. I don't know what the difference is but her answer gave me the impression that many places are getting away from the live rabies shot.
Carole


----------

